# Confessions of a Soy Boy



## VictorBravo (Oct 9, 2021)

I had not heard the term "Soy Boy" until Jacob introduced it here many years ago: back in the days when we were talking about Young, Restless, and Reformed, being cool, and whatever helped project a counter-culture cultural reclamation. Etc.

Other than that, I didn't think it applied to me.

So, when you have leftovers and miscellaneous stuff in the pantry, and nothing fancy, you make do. I had leftover rice, some frozen low-budget steak, and, hmm.....soy sauce.

So I slow-fried the steak to thaw and cook it, mixed up the soy sauce with some molasses and garlic I had hidden in the pantry, threw it all into the pan with the steak. I ended up with a teriyaki stew of sorts. Hit the spot. Tasted good.

But now I am a soy boy. I just hope the red meat and the black coffee offsets that a bit. Maybe I'll do another 45 pushups this evening just to be sure.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pergamum (Oct 9, 2021)

Nobody would ever accuse you of being a Soy Boy. A life of accomplishments is very masculine. At a certain level of manliness you can eat soy from a pink plate with My Little Pony napkins with your pinky up in the air and nobody will say a thing. Meanwhile I am eating a T-bone at this very moment to compensate for my insecurities.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 9, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> Nobody would ever accuse you of being a Soy Boy. A life of accomplishments is very masculine. At a certain level of manliness you can eat soy from a pink plate with My Little Pony napkins with your pinky up in the air and nobody will say a thing. Meanwhile I am eating a T-bone at this very moment to compensate for my insecurities.


That's a relief. It solves the other quandary I had: There is this pink bandana laying around that nobody else wants to wear. I'll reserve it for my Walmart compliance attire.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 9, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> Maybe I'll do another 45 pushups this evening just to be sure.



45 sets of 1?


----------



## Edward (Oct 9, 2021)

Fake Soy Boy. A real Soy Boy would have tossed the meat and used soy 'protein' or tofu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 9, 2021)

Edward said:


> Fake Soy Boy. A real Soy Boy would have tossed the meat and used soy 'protein' or tofu.


Hate it when I've been exposed. I'll slink back to my cave and check on my bacon stock.


----------



## VictorBravo (Oct 9, 2021)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> 45 sets of 1?


How else do you do it? I'm certainly not going to do 22.5 sets of 2.


----------

